# Dog saves lost 2 year old's life



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A mix breed stray is credited with saving the life of a 2 year old BC toddler dressed only in a T-shirt who was lost for almost 25 hours in the Yukon bush. 

"'The night was cold and wet and the terrain in the area is rough. . . Most adults wouldn't make it through the night before succumbing to hypothermia, let alone a two-year-old child.'"

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/nati...article1278172/


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:Ms. Dolan said Sunday that when she heard the mother of the missing boy describe the yellow dog that had been hanging around, she knew instantly it was her mutt, Koda, who is also called Squeak.
> 
> “She said the dog was kind of coyote looking and he had a face full of porcupine quills … I thought what are the chances? It's probably my dog,” said Ms. Dolan.
> 
> ...


Good thing the owner gave her "mutt" to the family - he'll probably get better care with them.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

forget that the dog stuck with the little boy...where were the parents and why weren't they paying attention to the little kid???


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why forget the good news? The parents were right there. Kids move fast; you really can't keep an eye on them absolutely every minute.

It's a great story & the dog looks like a wonderful dog. I hope he quits wandering 'though.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm such a wuss. i was tearing up by the end of the article. What a great dog


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereWhy forget the good news? The parents were right there. Kids move fast; you really can't keep an eye on them absolutely every minute.


oh thats BS and you know it...what a great way to excuse the parents lack of attention and praise a dog for supposably takeing care of a 2 year old...

i go camping all the time with my wife and 19 month old daughter who has been walking since 8.5 months old and hasnt slowed down since and trust me, i know that they are fast which is the reason why we never take our eyes off of her..either my wife or myself are with her at all times to prevent haveing to have a stray dog do our jobs!


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Whether the parents were negligent or not, it's a great dog story. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

lcht2 Nice you are perfect parents in this regard. May nothing ever go wrong for you.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

In this day and age it's very easy to blame the parents as negligent and bad parents when a child goes missing. If you have never had children you can't possibly understand that lost children can happen to the best of parents. Because I once lost my child in the clothing dept of a store, I know what it's like and I am NOT a bad parent. Then there are those people who have dogs and are very good doggie parents and once in awhile one of them gets away from us. We can only hope for both child and dog's sake that nothing bad happens to either one when they are on their own. So, I will go with that for now since there is no proof that either one of these people were bad parents and it's wonderful that Kale and Koda found one another to get thru the night together both coming out safe and sound.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

When I was 5 years old our family went to Knotts Berry Farm and me being a horse obsessed little girl snuck away from the family to follow the stagecoach so I could get up close and touch the horses, I even snuck into the back where they rested them, I had no idea the turmoil I was causing my family, and in fact when I couldn't find them began to panic and ran out to the parking lot and found our car, I figured no way were they leaving without me! I had no idea my Mother was in a complete lunatic panic inside the security office DEMANDING they close all the entrances and do a check on every one coming in and out, a Security Guard found me and radioed my hysterical mother who didn't know if she should hug me or beat me!!!!


----------

